# Ugly Ducky?



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

Depending on where you are located, you might be able to test drive one. Your son's height and weight (as well as expected growth potential) would all help you decide what you might need.


----------



## Scott Nelson (Apr 16, 2015)

I spoke with Cronin today and he advised that Golden River rents them out. Sounds like a good way to find out.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

sweet. Wet Dreams in Grand Junction also has a rental, and several for sale...


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

A boat for your kid, made by kids... God I love America!


----------



## VailGeek (Jun 26, 2021)

I've got the two man version of this boat and have had it for a few years. It's a super fun boat and hard to get in trouble with. Great boat for beginners. I wanted to buy more but found getting in touch with Matt was kinda difficult. Ended up finding a second one for a buddy down in Golden, CO.


----------

